# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβι για budgies

## serafeim

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια,
επειδή θα ήθελα να πάρω ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί για τα budgie μου.. αυτό που έχω είναι αρκετά μεγάλο.. έχω μια "ζευγαρωστρα" και έχω 1 ζευγαράκι αλλα θα ήθελα να νιώθουν ποιο άνετα να πετάνε μέσα στο κλουβί επειδή τα αγόρασα μεγάλα και δεν μπορώ να τα εκπαιδεύσω...θα ήθελα ένα κλουβί σαν και αυτό περίπου :



Αν μπορουσε κανεις να με βοηθησει με το πως να το βρω ηλεκτρονικα και με μια λογικη τιμη!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραιο κλουβι αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις μηπως η αποσταση αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη για budgies...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σεραφείμ σου έστειλα πμ.

----------


## serafeim

το ειδα κωνσταντινε αλλα δεν μου το βγαζει μηπως θα μπορουσες να στηλεις καποια εικονα?

----------


## vagelis76

Συνήθως αυτά τα κλουβιά κάνουν για μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλους και πάνω.Όπως σου είπε και ο Γιώργος παραπάνω οι αποστάσεις ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα είναι μεγάλες και θα βγαίνουν τα κεφάλια τους έξω.Θα Πρέπει να βρεις με μικρά κενά για να μπορούν να αναρριχηθούν πάνω σε αυτά.
Πολύ καλή σκέψη για άνετο κλουβί πάντως,δες αν μπορείς να φτιάξεις και κάτι μόνος σου ή έστω με παραγγελιά σε κάποιον σιδερά.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αν ποιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου, παιρνεις δυο ιδιες ζευγαρωστρες τις ενωνεις και εχεις ενα μεγαλο και οικονομικο κλουβι με καμια 70αρια ευρω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> το ειδα κωνσταντινε αλλα δεν μου το βγαζει μηπως θα μπορουσες να στηλεις καποια εικονα?


Ποιο δεν σου βγάζει;Αυτό που έχεις βάλεις εσύ;Αν ναι είναι για μεγάλους παπαγάλους αυτό δεν κάνει.Κάτι τέτοιο θα πρότεινα.

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραιο παιδια .... 
εχω δοκιμασει και ετοιμαζω μια κλουβα εξωτερικου χωρου την εχω βαλει εδω ποιο παλια..
αλλα θελω κατι μεσα στο σπιτι να νιωθουν ανετα δεν θελω να τα βγαλω εξω...
θελω κατι που να ειναι μεγαλο και οχι με καμια τρελη τιμη :d
αυτα που μου εδειξε ο κωνσταντινος ειναι πολυ ωραια αλλα αν τοιχον και θελω να τα εκπαιδευσω να μικρα τους? και μεταφερω τους γονεις στην ζευγαρωστρα... δεν θα χρειαζεται ενα ανοιγμα απο πανω η μια μεγαλη πορτα να ανοιγει κατι τετοιο τελος παντον..
και απο τιμες πως παμε ? :d

----------


## vagelis76

Τη 2η που σου έβαλε ο Κωνσταντίνος νομίζω την έχει ο Αλέξανδρος ramiro και μάλιστα έχει και χώρισμα που γίνεται 2 κλουβιά(2 όροφοι). Επικοινώνησε μαζί του να σου δώσει λεπτομέρειες...Θα είναι πολύ ευτυχισμένα εκεί τα μικρά σου.
Όσο για τα μωρά του ζευγαριού θα πάρεις σε μικρότερο κλουβί εκείνο/α που θέλεις να εξημερώσεις-εκπαιδεύσεις

----------


## serafeim

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ βαγγελη

----------


## markos_kafer

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω αυτό το κλουβί χωράει ένα μπατζι
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/abcd0008x.jpg/
οι διαστάσεις του είναι(28x21x35)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω δεν θα εβαζα μονιμα μπατζι εκει...ειναι καλο σαν εφεδρικο ομως(οταν θες να πληνεις το μονιμο,καραντινα κτλ)

----------


## markos_kafer

Έχω και ένα τέτοιο 

οπότε καλύτερα να βάλω αυτό.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το δευτερο ειναι μια χαρα...

----------


## zack27

To πρωτο κλουβακι θεωρω ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο.μπορεις να το εχεις για μεταφορα η και για καραντινα οπως σου ειπαν.

----------

